# Inventory Tracking



## PTownSubbie (Sep 6, 2010)

What do you use to track your inventory? Excel/Access/Another program

When I say inventory, I mean kits/blanks/completed pens.

I have been working with an excel spreadsheet but am not totally happy with what I have come up with.

I know some have shared their pricing models spreadsheets, could someone share what you use?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 6, 2010)

I use Excel - I can email you my copy if you want an example. Send me an email at wolfespensnthings@hotmail.com if you do. I use three tabs - the first one is my pricing formula, the second is all of my supplies, the last is my completed pens and whatnot. I am constantly changing it and evolving it.


----------



## Pastors Pen (Sep 6, 2010)

I use the free version of MyPenBox.  Go to www.mypenbox.com and scroll to the bottom of the screen.  If you like it, you can purchase the updated version.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.penventory.com/inv.pl?command=defaultpage


----------



## Hucifer (Sep 6, 2010)

Pastors Pen said:


> I use the free version of MyPenBox.  Go to www.mypenbox.com and scroll to the bottom of the screen.  If you like it, you can purchase the updated version.



I use the free version of My Pen Box as well. It works well for me, but this is only a hobby for me...


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 7, 2010)

I use Penventory also.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a home-grown Excel spreadsheet to track completed items. So far my parts inventory is small enough I can just get it out to see what I have... but I'm on the borderline there, I'll soon need to do something to track it better. I figured on adding a worksheet to my database, but maybe I'll check out the software that's been suggested here.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a spreadsheet format also... I make other items besides pens and sequentially number every piece I turn... My spreadsheet has a category number to indicate what the item is... i.e., 10 = bowl, 33 = pen, etc... the numbers are just arbitrary alphabetically derived from a list of turnings or possible turnings.... then the second half of the number is a sequential number...as example: 33-1000 would be a pen, number 1000 in my turning sequence.... for raw materials inventory, I have separate sheets on the spreadsheet for kits, woods, acrylics etc... sounds complicated and is somewhat... but I don't track the raw goods as much as I did in the beginning... it got to be too much of a chore.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a spreadsheet that as been evolving for the last 2 years.
I keep each pen kit, blank, and costs for it.
I keep each pen numbered with the kit, the blanks, finish, status (sold, personal, web site, etc) sold price, and my costs with a column for profit.

I also have a sheet with each pen kit I make with current kit cost, overhead, etc.  I use this in a catalog notebook and to set my base sell cost.

I also track everything I buy for penmaking to see if I am really making in money in this hobby.


----------



## InetKen (Sep 7, 2010)

There seems to be a specific inventory/accounting app for many types of business. If, no when (got to keep a positive outlook on this ) I start making pens as an income source I would use Quickbooks. I recommend it to any small business to track inventory and for billing. I've used Quickbooks extensively in the past too. If you have an accountant, they may use Quickbooks too, my accountant has his clients use Quicken/Quickbooks.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 7, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> http://www.penventory.com/inv.pl?command=defaultpage


 
Paul,

Is this an online tracking system? How well does it work?


----------



## 10ACTony (Sep 10, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> PaulDoug said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.penventory.com/inv.pl?command=defaultpage
> ...



Disappointed that it was on-line.  Access to all my data and work  inputting everything would be at the mercy of both my Internet provider  and their  servers.  Feel more comfortable having everything located on  one of my computers. 

What is the difference between the free and paid versions of My Penbox?  The free version looks pretty decent.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Tough job*

For a small business like making pens, tracking inventory is a real pain Unless you limit yourself on the number of items you will stock --- the hard part --- stick to it.  
The problem is, each item is unique, but not unique.  A Sierra Pen is not unique but the barrel material might be...even if you have three or four of the same wood, each is a little different...

I've found it fairly easy when you keep no more than 20/30 pens.  But it gets nasty when you have 150 or 200 lying around.  Manual entry is spotty as we forget to deduct that one.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I make a lot of pens! I like penbox because it allows me to make a snapshot of the pen to put in the inventory.

SO, when Mr. Smith calls up and says I'd like 3 pens like the one you made for my daughter two years ago. I can see exactly what I made, what I charged and know if I have the "stuff" in stock to make another.

Nothing is more frustrating than to make something beautiful that others want and you can't remember what it looked like or where you got the parts.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Sep 10, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I make a lot of pens! I like penbox because it allows me to make a snapshot of the pen to put in the inventory.
> 
> SO, when Mr. Smith calls up and says I'd like 3 pens like the one you made for my daughter two years ago. I can see exactly what I made, what I charged and know if I have the "stuff" in stock to make another.
> 
> Nothing is more frustrating than to make something beautiful that others want and you can't remember what it looked like or where you got the parts.


 
I have played around with Penbox but the version I downloaded doesn't have the wood tracker in it. Does anyone know how to get this add-on?

It will likely meet my needs but would definately meet my needs if I could track my wood/acrylic inventory within the same program.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 10, 2010)

PTownSubbie said:


> I have played around with Penbox but the version I downloaded doesn't have the wood tracker in it. Does anyone know how to get this add-on?
> 
> It will likely meet my needs but would definately meet my needs if I could track my wood/acrylic inventory within the same program.



You may have to get the full version... they guy who wrote the program was a member here or on the Pen Shop... don't remember which... I think his name is Joe... don't remember the last name though.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> I make a lot of pens! I like penbox because it allows me to make a snapshot of the pen to put in the inventory.
> 
> SO, when Mr. Smith calls up and says I'd like 3 pens like the one you made for my daughter two years ago. I can see exactly what I made, what I charged and know if I have the "stuff" in stock to make another.
> 
> Nothing is more frustrating than to make something beautiful that others want and you can't remember what it looked like or where you got the parts.




That is why I set my Excel spreadsheet with a photo of each finished item I made. I tried both of the above mentioned programs and really didn't like either so I went with the spreadsheet. I have reworked it more times then I can remember. But I can track every dime I have spent or made since day one. The hardest part is keeping it current.


----------



## hanau (Sep 10, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I use Excel - I can email you my copy if you want an example. Send me an email at wolfespensnthings@hotmail.com if you do. I use three tabs - the first one is my pricing formula, the second is all of my supplies, the last is my completed pens and whatnot. I am constantly changing it and evolving it.



Mind if i email you and get a copy of your Excel sheet?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 10, 2010)

hanau said:


> rjwolfe3 said:
> 
> 
> > I use Excel - I can email you my copy if you want an example. Send me an email at wolfespensnthings@hotmail.com if you do. I use three tabs - the first one is my pricing formula, the second is all of my supplies, the last is my completed pens and whatnot. I am constantly changing it and evolving it.
> ...




Email away! I think I have sent out about 10 so far, lol. The way I see it, ideas are free. If I can help another pen turner so be it! I just hope the spreadsheet isn't too confusing.


----------



## hanau (Sep 10, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> hanau said:
> 
> 
> > rjwolfe3 said:
> ...



Email sent.

Thanks


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Since my spreadsheet seems to be poplar, I am going to edit it some and have Jeff put it in the library. It will not have all the personal info in it that my current one has. I will just do an example of each line. What do you guys that have seen it think?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Okay I did it as an example spreadsheet. I am going to try to load it here and then hope it makes it into the library. Let me know if there are any questions about it.

I had to convert this to .xls in order to attach. If you want it for Excel 2007 or higher please email me at wolfespensnthings@hotmail.com.


----------



## joeatact (Sep 12, 2010)

I have put a demo of the latest version of penbox online now along with some other databases I use.

www.mypenbox.com


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 12, 2010)

The penbox program works well for me, because it keeps my "stuff" away from the accountant's stuff.

I have no interest whatsoever in integrating my inventory into Quickbooks Pro. My inventory is just for me to know what I have in stock, what a "job in progress" costs and a quick way to contact vendors.

Financally speaking (and this is important to my accountant), I can look at "inventory", warranty costs, work in progress,etc. and then just make a quick and accurate journal entry into QBP that list supplies on hand, and all the other inventory and sales factors without having to do a pile of work.

I started making pens in an effort to QUIT making spread sheets. The most useful function (besides photos and tracking vendors) is to find my pen making "stuff" without spending a great deal of time searching. I know BOW is in bin a2, 7mm bushings in bin B1, etc. 

Let the accountants count the beans, I make pens.


----------



## JasonM (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been using a spreadsheet, myself.  And over the years it had gotten pretty intricate and tracked a lot of stuff.  But I never felt I had it doing what I really wanted and needed it to do.

I had not seen the penbox program before.  Initial glance looks very promising!  Thanks for the links.


----------



## doughogg (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi
I'm not sure if this discussion is still ongoing and forgive me if my post is out of context etc (its my first Post on the forums).
I have been looking at and using a piece of software called Inventoria (link below) to track my pens and materials with some success. 
I had not come accross the My Penbox software before and it looks very good indeed but Inventoria might have other tools that some of you may like. There are planned links to the companies other software such as accounts etc. There is a prefectly good free version on the website but the full version is not that expensive either - Currently $49.99

I am definitely going to look at My Penbox further as I have a large number of wood types to track and an ever increasing range of kits an it seems to have some tools that may help in my case.

http://www.nchsoftware.com/inventory/index.html


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 13, 2010)

JasonM said:


> I've been using a spreadsheet, myself.  And over the years it had gotten pretty intricate and tracked a lot of stuff.  But I never felt I had it doing what I really wanted and needed it to do.
> 
> I had not seen the penbox program before.  Initial glance looks very promising!  Thanks for the links.


I am developing a spreadsheet that I can print and cut the description to include with the sale of the pen. As I cut out the description, it also tells me it is sold and upon updating the spreadsheet, new information needs to be added. 
Then I like to use the "chart" functions at the end of the year to tell me what pens sold the most and where. 
In a perfect world. :wink:


----------



## JasonM (Sep 14, 2010)

Jgrden said:


> Then I like to use the "chart" functions at the end of the year to tell me what pens sold the most and where.



I hadn't really thought about the excel charting function at the end of a given time period.  Great suggestion.  Thanks!


----------



## dw373 (Jul 16, 2011)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Since my spreadsheet seems to be poplar, I am going to edit it some and have Jeff put it in the library. It will not have all the personal info in it that my current one has. I will just do an example of each line. What do you guys that have seen it think?


 
Looks like I'm late gettin here, but it looks great! E-mail sent. Thanks for sharing. 

Dan


----------



## monark88 (Jul 16, 2011)

Any way to download using Ubuntu? Not having any luck downloading at this time. Ideas?

russ


----------

